# Doc Rivers, Celtics agree on new deal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> WALTHAM, Mass. -- Boston Celtics president of basketball operations Danny Ainge was making his way to a makeshift podium for his end-of-season news conference when his cell phone rang. Ainge politely excused himself, joking that it was his next head coach.
> 
> Only he wasn't joking. It was Doc Rivers, who had just landed back in Orlando, delivering the good news that after ironing out the final details, he and the Celtics had agreed to a five-year contract extension.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nba/news/story?id=6540602


----------



## TheNumber34 (May 15, 2011)

Thank god he decided to do that...


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Will be interesting to see how Doc and Danny move forward with this basketball team! A bridge year this year and then next season they have some money to play with!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully for his sake the upper managment doesn't screw this cap situation up.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

watching Doc right after the Heat series was funny. post-game interview, he was all "I don't know, I have to check with my family, getting older now, health issues" etc. two-three days later, Celtics throw $35 mil at him and he runs with it. good stuff.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

JT said:


> watching Doc right after the Heat series was funny. post-game interview, he was all "I don't know, I have to check with my family, getting older now, health issues" etc. two-three days later, Celtics throw $35 mil at him and he runs with it. good stuff.


Yes, well, a hefty raise tends to help convince those who need convincing. What else would you have had management do?


----------

